# Seche Vite Top Coat



## kellabella (Dec 1, 2011)

_I've been reading so much about Seche Vite's Top Coat and how wonderful it was. So I was at Sally's Beauty Supply yesterday and they had it. I think it was around $7 for a little bottle of nail polish but I bought bc I wanted to see what all the hype was about. I usually wouldn't spend almost $10 on a top coat. But this isnt just any normal top coat. I understand why everyone loves it. I couldnt believe how it dried in less than a second! Plus it made the color on my nails look 10x better, almost like I had them professionally done. I love this stuff now! _

_Have you guys ever tried it?_


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 1, 2011)

I've never tried the top coat, I only own the nail strengthener which I loooove.  I am def wanting to try out the top coat after reading your review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blackbird668 (Dec 1, 2011)

I just got this last month after reading lots of rave reviews.  Definitely worth the $$.

Dried super fast and smooth &amp; shiny.


----------



## antonella (Dec 1, 2011)

omg I think I migth try this product out I always see it at cvs get tempted to buy but always dont for some reason I guess im kinda skeptic but I rly wana try it now n wow it dries ure nails that fast!? the only con I heard about this product is that after a few months or idk it starts to get thicker the consistency.


----------



## hollyeva (Dec 1, 2011)

This is my go-to top coat. I left it home during Thanksgiving break and I'm going through withdrawal without it. It takes seconds to dry. It's perfect for tape manicures! My only complaint is that once the bottle is about half way used it starts to get a bit thick/stringy which is a bummer. Not sure if it was just my bottle or if others have experienced that?

Even though I had that problem I would still recommend this product to anyone!


----------



## Claudiacsn (Dec 1, 2011)

I use it.  I was reading all the hype also and was wondering if the price tag was worth it.  It really does impart a wet glossy finish to your polish and drys really fast.  It does feel "thick" at first going on, but it spreads out nicely.


----------



## Keadams85 (Dec 1, 2011)

I too have own it and it really is worth the money. Not only for the reasons listed above, but it also makes my polish last much longer. I have a hard time getting polish to stay on my nails. I'm talking, within like same day it will start to chip or peel off, no matter what brand or tips for prep. But with this top coat i can go a few days before it will even start to chip. I love this stuff.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Dec 1, 2011)

I love this top coat O_&lt; I've gone through 2 this year... I currently need a new one.


----------



## Sparklygem (Dec 2, 2011)

Well I am kind of old and I have to admit using Seche Vite for almost 20 years.  NOTHING is better.. I have tried everything... and this is the best.   It does get very gloppy and thick after a while so I use a drop of polish thinner...  but really... I can't say enough good about it.. worth the price!!    Shiny, crazy quick dry..!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Dec 2, 2011)

LOVE IT!!!! That's the only one I use now. I'm a Seche Vite loyal


----------



## sylviashrv (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey!

I have been using this Seche Vite for the last few years and I am absolutely hooked! I am also a cosmetology instructor and during our nail course I turned all of my students on to it! We did an in class demo and the next day everyone had it! You made a really good choice!

The only thing I dislike about it though is that it gets really thick and clumpy after a while and you need to get more. The ladies in the beauty supply store and some nail techs will tell u to add a little nail polish remover but that is NEVER a good idea! 

But even though, I will never use another top coat!

And FYI u should also try Nutra nail! Its a gel based nail polish u can buy from like Walmart or Wal Greens. I just discovered it! The polish is bright and gorgeous! And it dries in seconds! Seriously!

Check it out!


----------



## Amber204 (Dec 3, 2011)

I used cheap top coats before I tried it a few months ago and after using it I have fallen in love and always have two bottle on hand in case I run out lol!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Dec 3, 2011)

I use the Sally version of top coat.  It works well and I've got a giant bottle.  I've not tried the seche vite, its expensive.


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 3, 2011)

I love this topcoat, but I don't think I will ever shell out $10 for it since my local beauty supply sells it for $4.50!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I change my polish weekly &amp; I'm halfway through the bottle on the 5th month, 5 more months until I open the new one! I think it's more worth it to buy the professional size though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh yeah &amp; although I love it, the downside is that this is not 3-free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrittanysSecret (Dec 4, 2011)

I've recently bought it as well! I think it's the best! It dries so quick and it looks so glossy.


----------



## KimJorg (Dec 9, 2011)

This is my all time favorite top coat! I will never go without it and I actually bring it to the salon with me when I get a manicure done


----------



## kayleigh83 (Dec 10, 2011)

I've been tempted to try it but I always hear about how it can cause shrinkage of the nail polish beneath it so I'm hesitant! Plus I love the Sally Hansen Insta-Dri top coat - it does everything I've heard people say Seche Vite does, but it's a few dollars cheaper and doesn't cause shrinkage!


----------



## ginagfunk2005 (Dec 11, 2011)

I just got the Seche Vite Top Coat yesterday and I love it!  I used two pretty heavy coats of polish before I used the top coat and I did not notice any shrinkage at all. It dried so fast and my nails feel amazing and look very shiny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautybesties (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine got very thick over time.  Still works though.


----------



## KitaRei (Dec 12, 2011)

I want to try this too, although I also heard it causes shrinkage.  Anyone else experience that?


----------



## singer422 (Dec 13, 2011)

Seriously, the best top coat I have ever used. It dries quickly, without bubbles and so glossy and smooth. It's totally worth more than what they charge for it!


----------

